# This mornings wrap



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I think I should have started a less addicting hobby...like meth... 

On a serious note I am wrapping this for a forum members girlfriend in Milton. 

If anyone needs any rod repairs or wanting a new rod let me know. I don't charge anything for labor. You pay for the material and I will do it for free.


----------



## Johnson11c (Jul 30, 2015)

That looks really nice. Great job.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

its not inline and there's gaps in your under wrap. 

it would be easy to fix if you hadn't closed off the ends yet. 

do you have a burnishing tool? I use a tooth brush with the head cut off. sand it smooth and use the back side of the spine of the handle towards the end. 

don't mean to sound harsh or be rude. its just when I post something I expect people, especially ones who have been doing it a long time (I have not), to critique and point out what could be fixed.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice looking design


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> its not inline and there's gaps in your under wrap.
> 
> it would be easy to fix if you hadn't closed off the ends yet.
> 
> ...


I agree its not perfectly inline. The gaps though are from using a yellow blank and light gray under wrap. I did use the burnishing tool but the opposing colors make it look like it has gaps. It looks better in person. 

But I absolutely don't mind pointers, tips, and tricks from the guys that have done this for awhile. I'll get there


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job. better than ANYTHING I have ever done. nice of you to offer wraps and repairs for material cost. makes me wish I had some to get fixed.LOL


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I am with Cliff, nice job better than I could do. Also great off on fixing other rods. thks for sharing ed


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks great man. She's loving it so far. We're not picky especially for the price. Plus it's only gonna be used to catch gators.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful... 

I wish I had the patience and skill to do this...

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

First attempt all by hand, needless to say I respect all of the wraps I'm seeing on here ha. Still fun to do though.


----------



## kylewise (Aug 2, 2015)

Just got into rod building and can barely do a wrap half as good as yours


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

kylewise said:


> Just got into rod building and can barely do a wrap half as good as yours



Thanks everyone and Kyle just kept messing with it. Every time I sit down and do a wrap I learn something new and get a little better.


----------

